# Best Bait for Puppy Drum?



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have decided to target puppy drum this year at PLO.. Which would be the better bait ( I will probably have all of them..  )


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

in the bay most of my Puppies have come from Cut bait or BW and were caught fishing for croaker, stripers and blue fish.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

i caught one on cut spot last year when i was fishing for blues at PLO


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

cut mullet works good too for the puppies. If they are in schools, throw anything stinky or shiny at them. Ive caught puppies on gotcha plugs. You never know what they will hit on so bring diffrent baits. But when they are feeding or in schools they will hit just about anything.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The only thing Ive caught Puppy Drum on in this area was cut Spot and cut Bluefish;I hear live Peeler Crab is good too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have to honestly say I wouldn't know. I have NEVER caught a Red Drum.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Fresh cut spot has always worked best for me in the PLO-St.Marys area


----------

